# D. bolivari hatching sequence



## yen_saw (Apr 14, 2010)

Fianlly caught one ooth hatching. For some reason it looks similar to roahces hatching from ootheca.



























Bout 24 nymphs total from this ooth


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2010)

You're right, very similar to roaches hatching out lol. Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Shaik, yeah don't know why the hatching sight looks just like the roaches, i waited till they all emerged to make sure no roaches :lol: only kidding. This species doesn't hatch out very fast though and stay near the ootheca for a long time, took me a good hour to photograph the entire sequence. Very similar to the Acanthops sp. ooth which just hatched out for me recently, but appear to be a smaller species.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 14, 2010)

nice sequence, nice photos, very good luck to catch the moment.


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics as always. Thanks for sharing Yen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2010)

Very cool, can't wait for my ooth to do that!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2010)

Never seen a roach ooth hatch, can't say that I wanna either! Thanks Yen!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2010)

Yen got any pics of adults?


----------



## neps (Apr 14, 2010)

Great images! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pelle (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## ismart (Apr 15, 2010)

Awsome pics yen! Can wait for mine to hatch!  Any day now.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2010)

As always Yen, great job. Love pic # 5.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW ... THANK YOU ALL!

Rebecca, you can see the adult in this thread tier created (http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16142)

Martin haven't seen you for a while? Wonder where is Beck (Katnapper) too.


----------

